# Crate training query again!



## Darwin the pup (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi guys,

We got our pup, Darwin at 11 weeks old 5 days ago and we are having issues with crate training. Specifically he seems to be getting worse.

The crate was by our bedroom door , looking into our bedroom a couple of metres from the bed. 
First night he cried and whimpered a little but he had a long day, had been on a long car journey, hadnt eaten much and was tired. 
2nd night: Cried, barked and howled for around 75 mins and then slept through. I got him up for a toilet break (he didnt go) and he whimpered a little after but not too bad. 
3rd night: Cried, barked and howled for an hour and then slept. Taken for a loo break (he didnt go) and then cried after for around 30 mins

4th night: Crate moved from bedroom doorway down hallway 6 metres or so. He cried, barked and howled for around an hour then slept till 1.30. Cried, barked and howled for another hour. then slept and cried, barked and howled for another hour until we got up. We didn't take him for a loo brerak last night as he hadn't been to the loo previously when we took him out. typically last night he had an accident in the crate. 

So a few questions....

1: We really don't want the crate in our bedroom so we're planning on moving the crate further away from us in stages. Is that feasible and a sensible way of doing things?

We will be putting an old t shirt in there tonight. 
We will also be making an effort to tire the dog out more in the evening prior to bed time. 

All suggestions gratefully accepted. Thanks


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

First, what were his sleeping arrangements prior to your taking him home, what's he accustomed to? Was he in the litter with his pack?

Leaving the pack and the litter and mom and coming to your new totally unfamiliar home in a new crate is a huge adjustment, and puppies show their awareness of those changes... as well as express their discomfort... by screaming. That he only does it for a little while and then basically settles for the nite is actually quite remarkable, I'd encourage you to change your expectations!

Given that understanding about the fairly radical changes he's now adapting to, it's also unwise to move the crate further away from you....yes, I get the screaming is hard, but he's screaming precisely b/c of the distance. Recall he's not at all accustomed to any separation from the pack! So, bring the crate into the bedroom..it's unclear what your objection to that is.. and put it right next to the bed and talk with him so he is aware of your presence instead of your distance.

Also be aware that he will scream when he needs to go out, so if you take him out he should potty...it's unclear why that isn't happening, either. Young pups need to go out a few times per hr., and if they do not, they will go inside..perhaps this is why he's not pottying outside? They should go out after eating, after playing, before naps, and after naps. Pick him up, carry him to the potty spot, put him down, tell him to potty..praise...pick up, smooch...carry back into house. If you let him walk out there's a better chance he'll be too distracted to actually go.

I would also advise against the T shirt, he will likely shred it and it can become a choking hazard.


----------



## vdogdad (Apr 15, 2013)

Vizsla's want to be within sight and sound of their humans and typically will be unhappy, and therefore disruptive, if those parameters are not met...hence the "Velcro Vizsla" nickname.
Your idea of placing a t-shirt with your "scent" in the crate is a good one...but, I believe you will have much better success placing the crate in your bedroom. We find it very calming to hear our V's peaceful sighing and occasional "sleep talking" during the night.
Also, please be patient...remember this is all new to your fur baby too!
Best of luck!


----------

